# Broke Up with my Girlfriend. Need cheering up.



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well after a year and a half I had to say goodbye to my girlfriend. Actualy the my first love. She was a great girl just lately it hasnt been the same. I have been very depressed lately and kinda lost in life and I made the mistake of putting her on the side line. Also I got "sick" again and got another flair up (chrones) which makes me very very depressed as it is. She was an amazing person beautiful inside and outside so who ever ends up with her will be a very lucky man. 

But i guess there comes a time when you have to be a big boy and say I think its time to go our own ways. 

So help me out and cheer me up. Sure im 19 and young but my hearts still broken. Im sure you all know what it was like to loose your first love. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ohhh quinn big hugs , and hang in there buddy , its no fun when uyou become sick as well as this, be kind to yourself get lots of rest and try and eat right


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Quinn in time it will pass. Focus if you can on your work, spend time with friends and family. But remember, it won't be the last and the next will be even better.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I know i forced you all into saying these things by posting a topic and bringing it up.....But thank you. 

Im going this morning to buy a ps3 and Call of Duty 4 so thatll cheer me up. 


sigh....lifes not easy.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You didn't force us man it actually reminded me of when I went through that. Thought my life was over and I would never meet another girl like the one that broke up with me. Later I met my wife and life is good.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I know that Im 19 and still young but I cant wait to meet "the one" and like start a family and everything like that. I cant wait to be a dad but at the same time im 19 and acting like it. Ill always have a sence of humor and act immature but there comes a time when you need to grow up. And im not anywhere near that yet. :lol:


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

If it's any consolation…
Your first love is always the sweetest. The One, that comes later, is deeper. She's out there. You'll find her, or she'll find you.


----------



## 24-7cook (Oct 29, 2007)

Quinn, 

I have been in your position before. The career you have chosen is not the best for relationships or family. I understand the desire to have someone special in your life. The wants and needs you have at 19 will change drastically by the time you reach 30, 35, 40 and beyond. This year alone I have watched 4 close friends gets divorces. The youngest is 32 and the oldest is 37. They're marriages all spanned between 10 and 18 years. Why did they divorce. Well we just grew apart, she/he did not want to accept my job anymore. I would suggest this to you. Take the time now to have friends. If you find a young lady you like explain to her that you can hang out as long as you have fun together. You will have enough stress with school and work. 

I did it, I met some wonderful people and made a lot of friends. I got married in my thirties and have been married for 5 years. I still ask my wife every day if she is having fun.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Likewise, I think it happens to most everyone. That doesn't make it any less poainful, but this too shall pass, and you WILL meet another and you will be thankful that things turned out the way they did.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

As I have always said to my step-son, if you can't go see your mom and/or dad and tell her/him your problem, go see me...You will have 64 more girlfriends but you will always have one set of parents...

Go see your parents, whoever is more closer to you, your Mom or Dad will be better equipped to help cheer you up better than I can who do not know you personally.

Sounds cold? No ... just being logical... No one and nobody can make you feel bad until you gave them permission to do so...


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

oh no I know elizabeth. my mom is my best friend, my mentor, my idol. She is such an amazing woman. She was married to my dad for 28 years i think. They got a devorce a few yeras ago. She now has a boyfriend type thing whos been around for ayear. he kisses the ground she walks on. Him and i dont really get along, hes ignorant, kinda rasist, and stuck up, but i can get over that just because of the way he looks at my mom, hugs her, does anything for her. 

I know theres someone out there for everyone, its just how do I know its her and how do I go get her. 

Ive always liked forigen girls but im 19 how the **** am i going to meet them? any girl that speaks a different language, has a great family to offer me, tons of love, and doesnt look like girls in the country! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

My eldest son doesn't have any people skills...had women chasing him until the middle of the night and I always ended up answering the phone until I've had enough and told him that I am not going to answer the phone at midnight...My limit was 8:30pm when I put his younger brother to bed...but somehow, when it was time for him to have a girlfriend, who did he first called up? --me! And he said "I think I have found the girl I want to spend the rest of my life with!" I knew from the tone of his voice that he was really smitten and he was happy. Four years ago, I met his girlfriend...I loved her for the way she loves my son. That year, I said to him that if he did not propose to her by my birthday (April), I will disown him...He did not. I did not talk to him for many months....Last June they announced their wedding plans...so this coming October, we are going home to Australia to attend their wedding at the Dandenong Ranges. My son is an Australian. His fiancee is from Malaysia. She is from Chinese/Malaysian origin/background and I love her to bits. If my son don't take care of him, he will surely hear from me....

One day you will meet the girl who will make your heart flutter and be sure...You're only 19...a lot of ground to cover yet for you...and you will know...believe me you will....when I first saw my husband, he was still married so when I saw him, I knew right away. We did not meet until years later but we remembered one another. Things went right for us and so here we are, 4 children ago now...:lips:


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

come to New Zealand we have lots of beautiful foreign girls here:crazy:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Quinn-
I'm sure you have heard that you usually find someone when you AREN'T looking.... just enjoy life, work hard and stay healthy. Usually you find the best relationships when you don't feel like you NEED one- meaning when you are happy and secure in yourself- and not feeling lonely or insecure- then you in the best place to be able to give to a healthy relationship. Hang in there, a broken heart is tough at any age! Find freiends to hang out with, and it sounds like you have a great support system with your family- don't be afraid to use it! 
And if you are looking for some foreign excitment, have you concidered a job overseas??


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im a little baby i need my family around me and my support system. over a phone and computer isnt enough. I have the best friends in the world and the best family. 

I just need to find someone who has the same thing. 

I always think that dating someone who has problems makes me feel like mine arent so bad and that I can help them. When later on I find out I cant and Im on overload.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Wrong move...this will be the worst mistake you can ever do to yourself...looking for the same soul on the pity basis. Relationships like this do not last because you will get sick with one another quicker than you can batt your eyelashes! The other person will be dumping on you and you will be dumping on her and it will be not a life I would like to live. 

Read Jayme's reply...slowly...let it sink in...it is the best advice. Life is meant to be lived, so live it and live it well -- but not in sorrow... Cheers......Iz


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you. I know what you mean and I know that the person that I will spend the rest of my life with is going to walk into me maybe literaly on the street. I cant wait for it. 

I know that it isnt the right move to date someone who has problems like me but I think its a choice that I dont know that Im making. 

Eh being young SUCKS. :talk:


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Quinn you jinxed me.
It was my two year anniversary in June with my sweetie. 
A very long time, especially for highschool! Anyways, now we are fighting at an extreme scale and I am blaming you. 
Kidding, I promise! I just hope this evens out. I hate arguing. 

Anyways Quinn, I wish you luck!


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

...........................................................


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry gummy, I hope everything ends up for the best for you and your "sweetie" haha Yeah fighting isnt fun. Its depressing even. 

Well...........To let you all in a little secrit, I am going on wensday (my sisters birthday) to a job interview and trial day for my externship position. But if it all goes well, which pray for me because i will its important, I will let you all know where it is............................................:sup rise:


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im really unhappy now. I want her back but it just seems like she doesnt love me or acts like we ever dated for almost 2 years. She acts like its been 2 months. I dont know what to do. I love her i cant be with out her she is the one is my soul mate but she is just acting like not her self? She wants to live life and to me that means not so good things I guess. I hope i dont know what im talking about.

She doesnt want me back but she wants me to want her I think and it breaks my heart. 

I dont know what to do anymore i really really dont. I hate life it sucks. 

Depression is a lonely *****.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

TRUST ME, plenty of fish. 

TRUST ME. 

I was with my highschool sweetheart for 8 years and didn't realize it......when I did, and met my now fiance, I almost cried tears of joy remembering thinking all those ****** nights "so this is it? for the rest of my life?". 

I met my ex of 8 years in a Jazz Band Program.........met my fiance on Match.com 

you can cook? have ambition? date my sister. if you have those two qualities, you're better than her boyfriend now! (she is 19) 

Where in NJ are you.


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

Quinn,

First love isn't the end of the world... Sure, it sets the standard for a while, but it's called "first love" instead of just "love" for a reason: there will be many, many more. 

Think back to your first kiss: Probably awkward but sweet, made your heart beat out of control, you obsessed over it for a while, but since then, there have probably been many, better kisses. Same thing with love. 

I was with my high school sweetheart for 5 years (high school + 1). Then, I got offered a job halfway across the state, he opted to stay put "for the time being," we said "goodbye" a little too enthusiastically, and I ended up pregnant. He opted not to participate with that at all, and I saw a glimpse of what my life would have been like if I'd have stayed. I raised my son by myself and dabbled in dating for almost 3 years before I met someone worthwhile, and since then, things have been great. Will they always be great? Maybe--I'm not sure. Will I bounce back if they turn out not to be great? Absolutely, because my life experiences have made me a stronger person.

Moral of the story: If I would have stayed put and sacrificed my life for the sake of a "first love" relationship, I'd have missed out on a world of experiences and a perfect little boy.

You'll hurt for a while. Embrace it, learn from it, and work through it. Take time to figure out the things that YOU want -- independent from her. It'll make you a stronger, more resilient person, and when the time comes to meet the right person, you'll be ready for her.


----------



## penpen (Jun 24, 2008)

You have to cut yourself off completely from her until you dont even think about her anymore. An ex girlfriends job is to try and make her ex boyfriend as miserable as possible. Dont let her do that. Do things that make you happy. Play your ps3, concentrate on your career, hang with buddies. Dont even think about girls. You will find another girl when you arent looking.


----------

